

Digital Evolution - paraschopra
http://www.paraschopra.com/blog/biology/digital-evolution.htm

======
paraschopra
The blog post which I posted is a little old but I guess the topic of digital
evolution is interesting. By the way, I have one digital simulator written in
Python. If anybody needs it, let me know.

